# cost to stain pine interior doors



## jreiner13 (Jan 20, 2009)

I installed a bunch of doors and trim on this project I'm working on. I stained all the casing, base, and shoe on horses befor I installed it. It's all clear pine. The homeowner was so happy with the job I did on the trim, she now wants me to stain the doors. I'm a carpenter and don't do very much stain work. What is the average price to stain interior clear pine doors? Any info would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

Well I would just go find some good stain and then tell her you will do it hourly, if not just figure how long its gunna take and over do it. How many doors you got? You gunna spray them? I mean if its not that many doors Its just not gunna take long.


----------



## jreiner13 (Jan 20, 2009)

There's 9 doors. I was planning to wipe the stain on. But I have to sand, pre stain, stain, polly, sand with 220, then polly again. I was gonna charge $200 a door. I have a buddy who's a painter who said he would charge $150 per door. I thought some other oppinions would be cool. I want the work but, I don't want to rip this lady off, or price myself out of the job.


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

$1350 would seem about right probably


----------



## eastend (Jan 24, 2006)

are the doors single panel or 4 panel (or more?) price should be around $150 for single panel and around 200 for multi-panels.
and pre-stain, or wash coat is important, otherwise they will most likely blotch.


----------



## Gerisdetailing (Mar 17, 2009)

Holy cow........ $150 or even $200 a doo. Boy I'm in the wrong area I going to have to move. I charge $50.00 a door and with that I make about 70 an hour. This is for 6 panel oak, maple or pine door so if you can get 150 or 200 then God Bless you


----------



## Dustyrose (Feb 13, 2009)

Gerisdetailing said:


> Holy cow........ $150 or even $200 a doo. Boy I'm in the wrong area I going to have to move. I charge $50.00 a door and with that I make about 70 an hour. This is for 6 panel oak, maple or pine door so if you can get 150 or 200 then God Bless you


 
Yea, I thought that pricing was really high as well. I could never get that in my area. Sometimes I can't tell if the guys are joking or not about pricing on this site. But I suppose if you look at the difference in prize of real estate across America the same would hold true for contracted labor.


----------



## huh1 (Feb 26, 2010)

Well JReiner, if you plan to do a good job on clear pine doors, and have done good work throughout the home, charge the premium, $50 a door is an exaggeration in the wrong direction especially without cutting corners. For 100 doors at $50 you would make $5000 before taxes and still have to clean up!! Thats no way to make a living. If they are trying to reach a deep color or if the doors need lots of chiseling and wood-filling then it'll cost more. If it turns out to be really quick and simple, cut them a break in the back end. I just told someone I "might" be able to do the same process as you for $150, but also told them that if the doors require more work then they will cost more. This customer already had a pro-shop destroy his exterior doors; the stain is inconsistent, there are sanding marks and the poly work shows itself badly. Tell us what you made on them.


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

jreiner13 said:


> I installed a bunch of doors and trim on this project I'm working on. I stained all the casing, base, and shoe on horses befor I installed it. It's all clear pine. The homeowner was so happy with the job I did on the trim, she now wants me to stain the doors. I'm a carpenter and don't do very much stain work. What is the average price to stain interior clear pine doors? Any info would be great. Thanks in advance.



Did the horses appreciate the color? They can be picky:laughing:


----------



## Girlscanbld2 (Feb 12, 2010)

In this area I would charge around $75 a door for finishing, but the real problem and expense would be what you have to remove to get to clean bare wood? A little sanding of a clear coat is no big deal, but removing several layers of glossy paint is a whole other thing...


----------



## Girlscanbld2 (Feb 12, 2010)

Did the horses appreciate the color? They can be picky:laughing:


Oh yea.....and that made me laugh!! Good one!


----------



## BACKWOODS (Sep 10, 2007)

Price it at $200 a door, if you get the job, hire your friend for his $150 quote. Make $50 a door and welcome to management:thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. Straight pricing questions are frowned upon here, as are 'Going Rate' questions. If you are a contractor seeking advice regarding your pricing structure, the Moderators of this forum would like to direct you to this pricing thread - Pricing, Estimating and Success.

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

